# PR: Transfer Visitors Visa to new passport?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

Please help:

1. SA Visitors Visa with Work endorsement expires 2019
2. My UK passport expires Jun 2017
3. I have renewed my UK passport 

Do I need to get my work Visa transfered to my new UK passport before I apply for PR? Or Can I submit both passports?

Thanks


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You do need to transfer your work visa onto your new passport though. mine took only 2 weeks and it was transferred to the new passport. I would just transfer it now. You do not have to wait until your passport expires by the way.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, I am eligible to apply for PR from today, married 5 years. Can I submit both passports? Old passport expiring this June. Will my work permit still be valid after June?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Your work permit will still be valid you will just need to produce both passports when required. I do suggest that you transfer it for your convenience though plus i believe there is a certain period that you can use both passports. My in-law was using both passports for a year and recently when she entered the country they gave her 90 days to transfer the permit to the new passport. With regard to PR application ,I am not sure especially it being a spousal PR.


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Submit with both Passport, you also need to carry both Passport while transacting locally or travelling in and out of S. Africa.



db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help:
> 
> ...


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help:
> 
> ...







Hie
Did you first transfer to a new passport or you submitted both of them for your renewal?


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

you submit your copies of all visas, passport pages etc... and when the transfer is complete you just go with your new passport for them to put in the new visa, im not too sure on visitors visa as i did the same procedure for work permit into new passport. process took 6 weeks through VFS Rivonia


----------



## GabyMat (Feb 8, 2017)

According to DHA a Visa cannot be transferred in the case of an expired passport. It can only be transferred when a passport is lost, stolen, or damaged.
If the passport expires a new visa must be applied for in the normal manner and carrying the new passport's number.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes Gaby .You are correct. The law changed again recently .


----------



## sandy17 (Oct 17, 2016)

GabyMat said:


> According to DHA a Visa cannot be transferred in the case of an expired passport. It can only be transferred when a passport is lost, stolen, or damaged.
> If the passport expires a new visa must be applied for in the normal manner and carrying the new passport's number.


The law is currently on hold and VFS is accepting the transfer of visa for expired passport without any issues. Please check the last section on the VFS page for Transfer of Visa. I did transfer of visa 2 weeks ago and today received my new visa on new passport. The only issue is the visa arrived as Hand written. But not a problem as I ll be carrying both the passports.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------

